# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Καπασιτομετρο & ESR

## Thanos10

Ειναι το απολυτο οργανο μετρησης ηλεκτρολυτικων πυκνωτων μετραει χωρητικοτητα και εσωτερικη αντισταση.
*Χαρακτηριστικα:* απο 1μF εως 150.000μF 0Ω εως 10Ω
Το κυκλωμα βασιζεται στον 16F876, η μετρηση γινεται αμεσως χωρις να περιμενουμε.
Ολοι μας εχουμε βγαλει πυκνωτες απο διαφορες πλακετες η ακομα εχουμε στο συρταρι μας αλλα ποσο καλοι ειναι για να τους βαλουμε σε μια εφαρμογη μας με το οργανο μπορουμε να το μαθουμε ευκολα.
Οσο ποιο μικρη ειναι η εσωτερικη αντισταση του πυκνωτη τοσο καλυτερος ειναι, πυκνωτες πανω απο *10Ω* ειναι για πετεμα.
Σημερα θα σας ανεβασω και το σχεδιο γιατι εχω κανει κατι αλλαγες και θα πρεπει να τις βαλω στο σχεδιο.
Το κοστος των υλικων δεν ξεπερνα τα *25ευρω,* οργανο σε αυτα τα χρηματα και αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα δεν υπαρχει στο εμποριο. 
Ενα οργανο μην πω μαρκα μετραει μεχρι 22.000μF και εχει 130 ευρω.

----------

aktis (07-11-19), 

cartman (03-02-19), 

Hary Dee (19-03-13)

----------


## xazopartalos

Φενεται τελειω εαν ειναι και τοσο φτηνο.....
Πολλη ωραια η κατασκευη σου παντα τετοια!!!!!!!!
(Εχεις τιποτα και για πηνιομετρο???)

----------


## Thanos10

Τοσο ειναι η οθονη εχει 9 ευρω ο pic 7ευρω το τυπωμενο 1,5 ευρω τα υπολοιπα 5,5 ευρω.

----------


## lazarost

Μπραφο Θανο.....
Τελειο το οργανακι σου.....αλλαααααααα 
αρχισα και ζηλευω

----------


## KOKAR

Για σου ρε Θάνο, άρχοντα των οργάνων !!!!!

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο βρε Θάνο ,εισαι αψογος,συγχαρητηρια.
Μερικες ερωτησεις :
Tετοια LCD βρισκεις στην Ελλαδα ? η πρεπει να τα αγορασεις απο εξωτερικο ?
Αυτα τα pic (λογο παλιας σχολης ουτε τα ξεραμε και εχω χασει επεισοδια),απλα απο οτι διαβαζω απο εσας, θελουν και προγραματισμο με software μεσω pc?

YΓ : Απο εδώ και στο εξης οποιος κανει κατασκευή σε τυπωμενο ,για να το δειξη θα πρεπει να εχει τυπωσει και 5-6 πλακετες επιπλεον (με το αζημιωτο φυσικα),για να δινει στους αδαεις τυπωμενα που θελουν να το φτιαξουν (πρώτος ο γραφών)  :Lol: .Φυσικα πλακα κανουμε παιδιά.

----------


## lynx

The highly anticipated...  :Cool: 

οραιο ειναι θανο! λιτο οργανακι και οπως ειπες με πολυ καλα χαρακτηριστικα! εμενα προσωπικα και τα 10.000υF που διχνεις στην
φωτο προς το παρων θα με καλυπταν ανετα!!! ποσο μαλλον οταν μπορει
να μετρησει και 150mF.

υποθετω οτι η οθονη παει κατευθειαν στην πλακετα χωρις καλωδιοταινιες και ιστοριες...  :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω ολους Δημητρη την  οθονη την πηρα απο Φανο 9 ευρω και τα υπολοιπα υλικα,25 ευρω δεν ειναι τιποτα για ολα.

----------


## Thanos10

> The highly anticipated... 
> 
> οραιο ειναι θανο! λιτο οργανακι και οπως ειπες με πολυ καλα χαρακτηριστικα! εμενα προσωπικα και τα 10.000υF που διχνεις στην
> φωτο προς το παρων θα με καλυπταν ανετα!!! ποσο μαλλον οταν μπορει
> να μετρησει και 150mF.
> 
> υποθετω οτι η οθονη παει κατευθειαν στην πλακετα χωρις καλωδιοταινιες και ιστοριες...



 Τι σε πειραζει ισα ισα που ειναι καλυτερο ακομα.

----------


## Thansavv

Μπράβο Θάνο!!! Φοβερός "οργανοποιός".
Πολύ ωραίο και χρήσιμο όργανο. Όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά όλες σου οι κατασκευές είναι χρήσιμες και όμορφες. Πάντα τέτοια!! :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

θανο, φοβερη κατασκευη!!!!! μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
αν αποφασισεις να πουλησεις καποια στιγμη καμια τετοια κατασκευη σου, θελω να την αγορασω, γιατι εγω γενικα δεν τα παω καλα με προγραμματισμους και PIC....

----------


## KOKAR

Άντε ρε Θάνο !!!
Θέλουμε σχέδιο και το pcb και το ΗΕΧ
τόσα άτομα κρέμονται από τα...........................................χίλια σου ! 

( μα που πήγε το μυαλό σου ?)

----------


## moutoulos

Μπράβο βρε Θάνο, με τα καταπληκτικά BenchMeter που βάζεις, φαίνεται, και είναι,
πολύ χρήσιμο.





> Άντε ρε Θάνο !!!
> ... τόσα άτομα κρέμονται από τα...........................................χίλια σου ! 
> 
> ( μα που πήγε το μυαλό σου ?)



Τόσα άτομα κρέμονται ...  :Blink: , θα ξεκολλήσουν ...  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

Τα χίλια ..., που πήγε το μυαλό σου ..................  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## lynx

> Τι σε πειραζει ισα ισα που ειναι καλυτερο ακομα.



αυτο λεω και εγω και χαιρομαι που το εχεις κανει ετσι...

----------


## Thanos10

Παιδια το σχεδιο και το HEX και συνεχεια τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## Thanos10

Αλλη μια φωτο με μετρηση πυκνωτων 10000μF+6800μF+2200μF =19000μF
το οργανο δειχνει 18900μF.

----------


## Thanos10

Σας ανεβαζω το κυκλωμα με μια διορθωση ελειπε μια αντισταση 33κ απο το pin5 του TL082 IC3B σορυ λογω βιασυνης την ξεχασα.

----------


## ts0gl1s

Συνονόματε άμα έχεις χρόνο κόπια στιγμή μπορείς να ανεβάσεις τον κατάλογο με τα υλικά?




    Υ/Γ    Τα σπάει η κατασκευούλα σου!!! :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

αυτό είναι που λέμε *κατασκευή με @@*  και 
όχι .....*@@ κατασκευή* !!!

----------


## Thansavv

Μια σταλίτσα οργανάκι, καλέ μια σταλίτσα οργανάκι 
πως σε φέρνει σε μεράκι....

----------


## KOKAR

Θάνο, την πλακέτα θα την ανεβάσεις ???

----------


## lynx

Θανο το PCB layout δεν θα μας το δωσεις?


οπ... δεν ειδα οτι ρωτησες και εσυ KOKAR! δεν ειχα κανει refresh την σελιδα...  :Cool:

----------


## controlakis

Καταπληκτικό όργανο μπράβο.

----------


## robotakias

> Ευχαριστω ολους Δημητρη την οθονη την πηρα απο Φανο 9 ευρω



Του είπες απο μονος σου οτι θες η lcd να είναι με μπλέ φωτισμό?
Σε ρωτάω γιατί εγώ όποτε παίρνω lcd μου δίνει με τον πράσινο.

ΑΑΑ! και συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή, keep walking man!

----------


## robotakias

> αυτό είναι που λέμε *κατασκευή με @@* και 
> όχι .....*@@ κατασκευή* !!!



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

Είσαι αρχηγόπουλο , ωραίος  :Cool:

----------


## Thanos10

Το PCB θα το ανεβασω και αυτο, την οθονη εγω του την ζειταω να ειναι μπλε.

----------


## lynx

> Τόσα άτομα κρέμονται ... , θα ξεκολλήσουν ... 
> 
> Τα χίλια ..., που πήγε το μυαλό σου ..................



 
ευτυχος που ο θανος δεν ειναι κοπελα...γιατι και παλυ αλλου θα πηγαινε το πραγμα!  :Lol: 

μιας και προκειται για μια αξιολογη κατασκευη προτεινω αν το θελει και ο ιδιος να μπει στην βιβλιοθηκη του forum
για να μην χαθει στο πληθος των κατασκευων που υπαρχουν στην ενοτητα με τις παρουσιασεις.

χαιρομαι που φενεται να βαλαμε τα γυαλια στους ξενους! οντως τετοιο 
εργαλειο δεν ειχα βρει ποτε στο ιντερνετ! τα περισοτερα που ειχα βρει ηταν σκουπιδια και 1-2 που αξιζαν ηταν υπερτημημενα.

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα υπαρχει μια παρομοια κατασκευη αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που το ειχα δει.
Υποθετω εκει εχει βασιστει ο Θανος.

Οπως και να εχει παντως ειναι μια πολυ χρησιμη κατασκευη και αξιολογη δεδομενης και της μεγαλης κλιμακας που εχει.

----------


## tiger135

Θανο πολυ ωραια και συμπαγης η κατασκευη σου.  Στο σχηματικο, παρατηρησα οτι η R26 στο ποδαρακι 3-8, και η R18 στο ποδαρακι 1-20 του PIC δεν εχουν τιμη. Οπως επισης και ο C11 και C9 στο ποδαρακι 5 του ΙCL7660  Πριν πολλα χρονια ειχα κατασκευασει ενα  ψηφιακο καπασιτομετρο απο το Ελεκτορ το οποιο λειτουργει ακομα  αλλά δεν ειχε αρκετη ακριβεια. Ελπιζω να ανεβασεις συντομα και το PCB γιατι δεν βλεπω την ωρα , μετα απο πολλα χρονια απραξιας να αρχισω την κατασκευη.

----------


## Thanos10

Εχεις δικιο ειναι 10κ και οι δυο δες νεο PDF ειδες η βιασυνη.

----------


## her

Πολύ Ωραίος ο Θάνος!

(Τα εμφανίζει λίγο περίεργα το τελευταίο pdf που ανέβασες.)

----------


## Thanos10

Τελικο ηταν πατημενη η εντολη mirror.

----------


## lynx

Αν εχεις την διαθεση απαντησε μου σε  μερικες τεχνικες ερωτησεις για να μαθαινουμε και κατι... 

το ποντεσιομετρο το εχεις βαλει για να ρυθμιζεις την πολωση στην εισοδο του op amp και το ICL7660 για να περνεις split supply σωστα?

τα σημεια 11,12,14,15,16 ειναι κοινες συνδεσεις? 

το κομματι του κυκλωματος με τα TL431,BC557,IRF540 τι κανει? 

γενικοτερα να υποθεσω οτι ολοκληρωμενο υπαρχει...το βρισκουμε ευκολα?

----------


## Thanos10

To ICL7660 ειναι ενα volltage converter παραγει αρνητικη ταση περνοντας θετικη παθφηνο ολοκληρωμενο και γνωστο, το ειχαν σε πολλα κυκλωματα το ελεκτορ, τα 11,12,14,15,16 ειναι τα πιν του 16F876 εκει πανε οι συνδεσεις αυτες.
Το αλλο για την πολωση του TL082 σωστα,για τα υπολοιπα θα σου πω κανοντας καποιες μετρησεις στην συχνοτητα που εφαρμοζεται στον αγνωστο πυκνωτη.

----------


## lynx

> τα 11,12,14,15,16 ειναι τα πιν του 16F876 εκει πανε οι συνδεσεις αυτες.



τα γραφεις και κατω απο το σχηματικο.. ομως δεν το προσεξα!  :Cool:

----------


## lynx

θανο ειμαι εν αναμονη για το PCB... τα κολλητηρια εχουν αναψει οι τρομπες εχουν παρει την θεση τους και περιμενουν.

----------


## weather1967

> θανο ειμαι εν αναμονη για το PCB... τα κολλητηρια εχουν αναψει οι τρομπες εχουν παρει την θεση τους και περιμενουν.



Oι τρόμπες γιατί βρέ Λευτέρη ? κόλληση θα κανουμε και οχι αποκόλληση  :Lol: .
Περιμενουμε τον Θανο για το PCB layout να το βγαλουμε καμμια φωτοτυπια και να το παμε κατευθειαν στον Καίσαρη στο Περιστερι να μας βγαλει καμμια 10 αρια pcb εργοστασιακου τυπου με την πρασινη μασκα,να το μονταρουμε και να το μοιρασουμε σε κανα φιλο  :Biggrin: .
Ελα Θάνο ο Καίσαρης αναμενει το PCB layout  :Biggrin: .

----------


## dbsjro

Θανο εισαι ωραιος!!!
Μπαινω κ γω σε αναμονη για το PCB  :Smile:

----------


## shoco

waiting for the pcb

----------


## Xarry

Το τυπωμενο που το εφτιαξες εσυ; Θα μας βαλεις και εναν καταλογο με τα υλικα;

----------


## babisko

Θάνο, νομίζω ότι είσαι σαδιστής, ανέβασε το γ... εεε τιμημένο PCB,  :Tongue2:  όλοι αυτό περιμένουμε, τα κολλητήρια κοντεύουν να καούν.

Πάντως πολύ ωραία και αυτή η κατασκευή σου, όπως φυσικά και όλες οι κατασκευές σου και με πολύ μεράκι, συγχαρητήρια Θάνο.

Πάντα φιλικά

----------


## MHTSOS

Πάντως άμα οργανώσετε κανα group buy για πλακέτες βάλτε και εμένα μέσα. Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή, αξίζει να την φτιάξει κάποιος. Τα σέβη μου στον σχεδιαστή  :Thumbup1:

----------


## dovegroup

http://www.elektronik.si/phpBB2/view...6cf9852bf808a0

----------


## Thanos10

Λοιπον το PCB, απο εδω κατεβαζετε ενα μικρο προγραμματακι για το δειτε και να το εκτυπωσετε, το προγραμμα απο εδω ειναι το viewlayout5.0
http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/sprint-layout.html ειναι 2,17ΜΒ.
Οταν ανοιξετε το προγραμμα θα πατε εκει που λεει file και θα πατησετε το open για να βρειτε το αρχειο ( αυτο που ανεβασα ) με το PCB που θα εχετε βαλει π.χ στο My documents οταν ανοιξει πατηστε print θα σας παει στην σελιδα τις εκτυπωσης εκει θα δειτε το τυπωμενο μαζι με την τοποθετηση των υλικων εκτυπωστετο για να βλεπετε την τοποθετηση, μετα αριστερα επανω υπαρχει ενας πινακας με τα χρωματα αφαιρεστε απο τα κουτακια το
S1&S2 για να φαινετε μονο τυπωμενο χωρις τα υλικα ετσι μπορειτε να το εκτυπωσετε για σιδερωμα η σε διαφανεια για την φωτογραφικη μεθοδο.

----------


## Xarry

Το αρχειο με το PCB που ανεβασες ποιο ειναι;

----------


## babisko

> Το αρχειο με το PCB που ανεβασες ποιο ειναι;



Το αρχείο με το PCB έχει δημιουργηθεί με το Sprint layout και βρίσκεται στο zip αρχείο (esr 5.zip) που ανέβασε πιο πάνω ο Θάνος. Έχει ένα μικρό λαθάκι, αφού το αποσυμπιέσεις, δώσε του την επέκταση lay, την οποία εκ παραδρομής μάλλον ο Θάνος την παρέλειψε.
Μπορείς να το δεις με τον _Sprint-Layout-Viewer αφού τον κατεβάσεις δωρεάν και να το_ τυπώσεις φυσικά.

----------


## Xarry

Οκ σ' ευχαριστω συνωνοματε.
Μια απορια εγω βλεπω τη μια πλευρα της πλακετας.Δευτερη δεν εχει;

----------


## Thanos10

Το τυπωμενο ειναι διπλης οψης  απλα δεν εχει καποιες πιστες οταν  αποχκλωσεις μωνοσετο για να μην αποχαλκωθει γιατι ειναι το -του κυκλωματος.
Σωστα ειπε ο Μπαμπης το αρχειο πρεπει να εχει επεκταση lay.

----------


## lynx

λοιπον απο το link του dovegroup καταφερα να ξετρυπωσω αυτο το ρωσικο site το οποιο εχει ολλη την σχετικη συζητηση γυρω απο το ESR meter.

http://pro-radio.ru/measure/3288/

Ο Θανος εχει παρει αυτο το σχεδιο, και εχει κανει καποιες αλλαγες, πιθανών δεν εβρισκε καποια υλικα ...
 Λοιπον ο PIC 16F876 που δεν ειναι απολυτα συμβατος με τον 16F873Α θα δουλεψει στο κυκλωμα?! 

η αντισταση απο το IRF530 που εχει αντικατασταθει με το IRF540 δεν χρειαζεται?

οι αλλαγες σε καποιες τιμες των αντιστασεων τι σκοπο εχουν? βελτιωνουν κατι?

το πανω layer ειναι το +5V? ενας πυκνωτης που διχνει το (+) να συνδεετε με τον πανω layer με εχει μπερδεψει λιγακι γιατι νομιζα οτι ηταν τα -5V.

----------


## Thanos10

Το κυκλωμα δουλευει με τον 16F876 οπως το βλεπεις και οχι με τον 873 οι αλλαγες εγιναν και το κυκλωμα δεν αντιμετωπιζει κανενα προβλημα το IRF530 ειναι ιδιο με το 540 το οποιο ειναι λιγο ποιο μεγαλο.
Το κυκλωμα δουλευει φαινετε απο τις φωτο οπως ειναι στο σχεδιο που ανεβασα και φιλε whiz δεν θα χαραμισεις 25 ευρω.
Και μια φωτο του τυπωμενου με τον 16f876.
Δεν δεδιεικισα την πατροτητα του κυκλωματος απλα το εφιαξα με καποιες αλλαγες που εκανα και δουλευει τελεια.

----------


## Thanos10

Το επανω μερος που ειναι ο χαλκος ειναι το -.

----------


## moutoulos

Θάνο είναι τιμή σου που έφτιαξες κάτι με άλλα υλικά, αν δεν τα έβρισκες εσύ, δεν θα τα 
έβρισκαν οι περισσότεροι, άσχετα τελικά αν είναι ή οχι αυτός ο λόγος (δυσεύρετα). Το 
έκανες edit το κύκλωμα, για μένα *μπράβο σου*, που κάθισες και ασχολήθηκες, και σαν 
να μην έφτανε αυτό, μας το παρουσιάζεις πλήρως λειτουργικό.

Έχουμε βαρεθεί τις αντιγραφές (γενικά μιλάω έτσι). Θάνο μου άρεσε το οτι "επεξεργάστηκες" 
ένα κύκλωμα οχι μόνο στο θεωρητικό κομμάτι του, αλλά μέχρι τέλους ...

----------


## lynx

μπορεις να ανεβασεις φωτογραφια και απο την κατω πλευρα
για να εχω reference μην μπερδεψω κατι?

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω πολυ τον Γρηγορη γιαυτα που εγραψε, στο ιντερνετ υπαρχουν πολλες κατασκευες ποσες δουλευουν η εχουν λαθη σιγουρα το ξερουμε.
Οσες κατασκευες εχω ανεβασει η ετοιμες η με αλλαγες ολες δουλευουν και ποτε δεν ανεβασα κατι που δεν δουλευει και ποτε δεν ειπα οτι αυτη την κατασκευη την εχω φιαξει εγω απο το μηδεν απλα κανω μερικες αλλαγες η διορθωνω λαθη  που βλεπω και τι φερνω στα μετρα μας για να μπορει να την φιαξει καποιος χωρις περιπετειες.
Το τυπωμενo εχω μεγαλωση τον χωρο τοποθετησεις των υλικων smd θα το ανεβασω.
Τελος οποιος ηθελε να το φιαξει απο το link θα μπορουσε να ασχοληθει και να το παρουσιαση εγω παλι θα του ελεγα ενα μεγαλο μπραβο που εκατσε και το δουλεψε, και ολες οι κατασκευες εχουν τα δυσκολα τους και τις εκπληξεις τους αυτο θελουμε να αποφυγουμε και αυτο εκανα και εγω.

----------


## babisko

Θάνο, ίσως σε παρεξήγησαν κάποιοι, αλλά εγώ πουθενά δεν διάβασα να έχεις γράψει ότι είναι δική σου σχεδίαση, αντιθέτως διάβασα ότι είναι δική σου κατασκευή και μάλιστα αξιόλογη. Παρουσιάζεις μια κατασκευή σου, την οποία από ότι φαίνεται από τα posts θέλουν πολλοί να φτιάξουν. Τώρα αν είναι σχεδιασμένη από κάποιον άλλον δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μεμπτό, καθόσον είναι δημοσιευμένη στο διαδίκτυο και στην διάθεση του καθενός, φυσικά και στην δική σου. Ακόμη και να μην έκανες διορθώσεις-αλλαγές, δεν βλέπω ότι πρέπει να σε κατακρίνουν. Αντιθέτως σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια για τις αξιόλογες κατασκευές σου που έχεις παρουσιάσει και ελπίζω να συνεχίσεις να παρουσιάζεις. Μακάρι να σε μιμηθούν και άλλοι. Εξάλλου μήπως όλες οι κατασκευές που παρουσιάζουν κατά καιρούς διάφορα μέλη είναι όλες δικές τους σχεδιάσεις;
Μια παράκληση, αν θέλεις κάνε μια περιγραφή, τι κάνουν κάποια μεταβλητά στοιχεία της κατασκευής και πως γίνονται οι ρυθμίσεις της π.χ τι ρυθμίζει το ποτενσιόμετρο (trimmer R4 στο pdf σου) ή οι τρεις διακόπτες S1-3.

Αυτά από μένα και πάλι συγχαρητήρια και μπράβο για τις κατασκευές που παρουσιάζεις.

Πάντα φιλικά
Μπάμπης

----------


## Thanos10

Σε ευχαριστω  πολυ μπαμπη οπως ταλες ειναι, θα σου για τις ρυθμισεις κρατοντας πατημενο τον S2 θα πρεπει να ρυθμισουμε το τριμμερ R4 ωστε να δουμε στην οθονη αυτο που δειχνει η φωτο Νο 110 επειτα πατοντας τον S1 βλεπουμε αυτο στην φωτο Νο 112   ενα μηνημα για την διατηρηση των ρυθμισεων στην  EEPROM   και τελος αφηνοντας και τα δυο 
μπουτον θα δουμε αυτο που φαινεται στην φωτο Νο 113 οτι το οργανο ειναι ετοιμο.

----------


## Thanos10

Και μια φωτο για τον Whiz το κατω μερος του τυπωμενου,ειναι καθαρο με οινοπνευμα εχει γινει ετσι και με τριψιμο με μια οδοντοβουρτσα.

----------


## lynx

οραια thanx...

τα pads δεν εχουν σχεδιαστει για 1206? το λεω αυτο γιατι μοιαζει να μην σου χωρουσαν...

----------


## Thanos10

Αν θες εχω κανει καποιες αλλαγες ως προς τον χωρο των υλικων οπου επερνε για 1206 μιλαμε γιατι το τυπωμενο ειναι για 0805 για αυτο τις βλεπεις ετσι για να χωρεσουν.

----------


## babisko

> Σε ευχαριστω  πολυ μπαμπη οπως ταλες ειναι, θα σου για τις ρυθμισεις κρατοντας πατημενο τον S2 θα πρεπει να ρυθμισουμε το τριμμερ R4 ωστε να δουμε στην οθονη αυτο που δειχνει η φωτο Νο 110 επειτα πατοντας τον S1 βλεπουμε αυτο στην φωτο Νο 112   ενα μηνημα για την διατηρηση των ρυθμισεων στην  EEPROM   και τελος αφηνοντας και τα δυο 
> μπουτον θα δουμε αυτο που φαινεται στην φωτο Νο 113 οτι το οργανο ειναι ετοιμο.



Μπορείς να είσαι πιο συγκεκριμένος; Κρατάς πατημένο τον S2,  ρυθμίζεις το τριμμερ R4 ώστε να δούμε στην οθόνη τη φωτο Νο 110 *έπειτα πατώντας τον S1 συγχρόνως με τον S2 ή αφήνουμε τον S2 και πατάμε τον S1* και βλέπουμε αυτο στην φωτο Νο 112 για να αποθηκευτούν οι  ρυθμίσεις στην EEPROM και τέλος αφήνοντας και τα δυο  μπουτον θα δούμε αυτό που φαίνεται στην φωτο Νο 113;
Και το διακόπτης S3 τι χρειάζεται;

----------


## Thanos10

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ μπαμπη οπως ταλες ειναι, θα σου για τις ρυθμισεις κρατοντας πατημενο τον S2 θα πρεπει να ρυθμισουμε το τριμμερ R4 ωστε να δουμε στην οθονη αυτο που δειχνει η φωτο Νο 110 επειτα πατοντας τον S1 βλεπουμε αυτο στην φωτο Νο 112 ενα μηνημα για την διατηρηση των ρυθμισεων στην EEPROM και τελος αφηνοντας και τα δυο 
> μπουτον θα δουμε αυτο που φαινεται στην φωτο Νο 113 οτι το οργανο ειναι ετοιμο.



κρατοντας πατημενο τον S2 θα πρεπει να ρυθμισουμε το τριμμερ R4 ωστε να δουμε στην οθονη αυτο που δειχνει η φωτο Νο 110 επειτα πατοντας τον *S1 χωρις να αφησουμε τον S2* βλεπουμε αυτο στην φωτο Νο 112.

----------


## lynx

> Αν θες εχω κανει καποιες αλλαγες ως προς τον χωρο των υλικων οπου επερνε για 1206 μιλαμε γιατι το τυπωμενο ειναι για 0805 για αυτο τις βλεπεις ετσι για να χωρεσουν.



πριν φτιαξω το τυπωμενο δοκιμασα αν χωρανε τα υλικα και με δυσκολια χωρανε τα SMD στα pads... συγουρα αυτο ειναι το διορθωμενο PCB?

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω διορθωσα καποια οσο επερναν τωρα ειναι καλυτερο απο πριν δοκιμασε θελει λιγο προσοχη στην τοποθετηση με λιγη προσπαθεια γινετε μην σε φοβιζει προχορατο για το φετ που ειχες ρωτησει και το 540 κανει εγω απλα δεν βρικα 530 και εβαλα 540 το ιδιο ειναι δεν αλλαζει τιποτα ουτε το μεγεθοσ ουτε τσ ποδια.

----------


## Nemmesis

μια ερωτηση και απο μενα... η lcd ειναι με τον κλασικο HD44780 controler?

----------


## Thanos10

Παναγιωτη το data της οθονης,http://docs-europe.electrocomponents...6b806dda17.pdf                                                         εχω δοκιμασει και αλλες και δουλεψαν.

----------


## lynx

το esr σχεδον ετοιμο...

βαζω μια φωτογραφια απο τωρα μιας και δεν ξερω ποτε θα
το εχω ολοκληρωσει, οι οθονες με πλαινο κονεκτορ εχουν μαλλον εκλειψει απο την αγορα και θα φτιαξω καλωδιοταινια για να συνδεσω μια απο αυτες που εχω, εχεις εσυ θανο να προτεινεις κατι?

επισεις μεγαλωσα λιγο τα pads στο τυπωμενο για να μπορεσω να βαλω τα smd λιγο πιο ανετα.

τα δυο γεφυρωματα στα αριστερα μου ειναι αχρηστα και το καταλαβα αφου
ανοιξα τις τρυπες και τα εβαλα... το λεω για να το προσεξουν οσοι επιχειρησουν να κανουν την κατασκευη.

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω την οθονη την εβαλα σε προσοψη και θα την  βαλω σε ενα κουτι να μην το εχω χυμα 
και θα τραβηξω καλωδια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,σου λοιπουν κα υλικα τα περιμενεις?
Παντος ειναι απο τα καλυτερα οργανα στο ειδος του δες ποσοι το εχουν δει 2800 περιπου σε μια εβδομαδα ειναι κατι που ελειπε απο ελληνικο forum.

----------


## JOHNY+

εφτιαξα και εγω την πλακετα , και παμε για την συναρμολογηση τωρα . 

ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον thano10 για το πολυ χρησιμο αυτο εργαλειο .

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω βρε Χρηστο.

----------


## lynx

> σου λοιπουν κα υλικα τα περιμενεις?



οχι δεν μου λοιπουν υλικα περα απο την συγκεκριμενη οθονη...

ηθελα να το κανω ευκολα και οραια οπως και εσυ.. δηλαδη η οθονη πανω στην κατασκευη, 
αλλωστε ηταν και κατι που σχολιασαμε σε παλιοτερα ποστ οτι το προτιμω που 
ειναι σχεδιασμενο να περνει την οθονη πανω στην πλακετα.

----------


## dbsjro

Θανο στο κουτι τα γραμματα αυτα πως τα εκανες?

----------


## JOHNY+

thano10 να σε ρωτησω και εγω κατι .

Οι πυκνωτες C8 kai C7 οταν λες 100/16  ενοεις 100μF 16v σωστα .
Και αντιστοιχα ο C10  10/16 10μf 16v .

Oι πυκνωτες c5 και c6  οταν λες 0.1 πρεπει να ειναι 100nF σωστα.

Οι πυκνωτες c11 kai c9 που  δεν γραφουν τιποτα πανω δεν χροισιμοποιουνται , σωστα .

----------


## vaggelis_3333

μπραβο φιλε πολυ καλη δουλεια

----------


## Thanos10

Βαγγελη ευχαριστω, ο πυκνωτης C11 ειναι 100nF και ο C9 100μF/16v.

----------


## lynx

εφτιαξα αυτο το πλακετακι-adaptor γιατι ηθελα η οθονη να ειναι πανω στο ESR...μερες τωρα δεν ειχα το χρονο να το δοκιμασω και γιαυτο δεν ξερω αν ειναι απολυτα σωστο...*οποιος το φτιαξει ειναι με δικη του ευθυνη*

δεν ειμαι ιδιαιτερα εξικοιωμενος στο σχεδιασμο τυπωμενων κυκλωματων ομως πολλες φορες οταν προκειται για κατι απλο την βρισκω με την ζωγραφικη των windows.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## haxor

Αν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε μια λίστα με τα υλικά, και να μάθουμε αν μετρά με εφαρμογή  DC στα άκρα του πυκνωτή ή με τα 100KHz όπου είναι το στάνταρ σ’ αυτά τα όργανα. :Wink:

----------


## KOKAR

αν δεν κάνω λάθος το κύκλωμα κάνει την ανάλυση - διάγνωση του
πυκνωτή με DC.

----------


## Thanos10

Για να μετρησουμε esr εφαρμοζουμε ενα τετραγωνικο σημα 100ΚΗΖ το οποιο παρεχει σταθερο ρευμα.
Η τιμη της esr καθοριζεται μετρωντας την εναλασσομενη ταση στα ακρα του πυκνωτη.

----------


## kakos21

Ο πυκνωτης στο 7660 αναμεσα σε 2 και 4 ειναι σωστος αν ναι που ακριβωσ τοποθετειται
Μηπως θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις ολοκληρωμενη τη δουλεια σου και με ενα αρχειο που ακριβως τοποθετουντα τα υλικα γιατι κατι δε μου ταιριαζει σε σχεδιο με PCB
Ευχαριστω

----------


## haxor

Τελικά τι υλικά χρησιμοποιούμε για να φτιάξουμε την κατασκευή; Αυτά που βρίσκονται στο θεωρητικό σχέδιο ή αυτά που είναι στο PCB layout;;;

----------


## KOKAR

> Τελικά τι υλικά χρησιμοποιούμε για να φτιάξουμε την κατασκευή; Αυτά που βρίσκονται στο θεωρητικό σχέδιο ή αυτά που είναι στο PCB layout;;;



τι ακριβός δεν κατάλαβες ???

----------


## haxor

Τα μεγέθη των αντιστάσεων και των πυκνωτών διαφέρουν από το θεωρητικό στο πρακτικό ποια λοιπόν είναι τα σωστά μεγέθη και τι τύπου και ποιοι είναι οι πυκνωτές 0805 και ποιοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί.

----------


## Thanos10

Εδω ειναι το σχεδιο και το PCB.

----------


## kakos21

Θανο τελικα με το ESR εχω ενα προβληματακι μου βγαζει σταθερα 5 μF παραπανω ανα 10 μF δηλαδη τον 10μF μου το λεει 15μF και τον 1000μF μου το λεει 1500μF κατα τα αλλα το οργανο ειναι οκ (Με το τριμμερ ρυθμιζεις μονο την ESR) 
οποιαδηποτε ιδεα απο οποιονδηποτε για να εντοπισω το σφαλμα μου ειναι ευπροσδεκτη...

----------


## haxor

> Εδώ είναι το σχέδιο και το PCB.



Από εδώ βρήκε τα σχέδια "http://pro-radio.ru/measure/3288/" που είναι για PIC 16F873A και όχι για 16F876A τώρα υπάρχει και το θεωρητικό σχέδιο για το 16F876A αλλά δεν υπάρχει το PCB layout και προφανώς τα hex files που χρειάζονται για τον προγραμματισμό του PIC.

Λύσεις: 
  1)βάζει κάποιος που το κατασκεύασε τα σωστά υλικά στο αρχείο ESR.lay και το σωστό HEX file.
  2)κατασκευή νέου PCB layout με βάση το PIC 16F876A και το θεωρητικό του σχέδιο.

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν εχω καταλαβει τι θες να πεις και το ΗΕΧ και το PCB ειναι ενταξει,το 16F876 και 16F873 εχουν τα ιδια πιν,εξαλου φαινετε οτι δουλευει και απο τις φωτο δεν υπαρχει λαθος.

----------


## haxor

> Εδω ειναι το σχεδιο και το PCB.







> Δεν εχω καταλαβει τι θες να πεις και το ΗΕΧ και το PCB ειναι ενταξει,το 16F876 και 16F873 εχουν τα ιδια πιν,εξαλου φαινετε οτι δουλευει και απο τις φωτο δεν υπαρχει λαθος.



Τα σχόλια δικά σας κύριοι:







quiz
Πυκνωτές, αντιστάσεις που υπάρχει εστω και μια αντιστοιχία;
   Και ξαναρωτάω ποιες τιμές αντιστάσεων και πυκνωτών χρησιμοποιούμε αυτές του PCB; Αυτές του σχεδίου με PIC16F876A; ή αυτές του σχεδίου με το PIC16F873A; Γιατί ή κάνουμε πειράματα ή θα τρελαθούμε.

----------


## Thanos10

> Τα σχόλια δικά σας κύριοι:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quiz
> Πυκνωτές, αντιστάσεις που υπάρχει εστω και μια αντιστοιχία;



Αντιστοιχια για πυκνωτες και αντιστασεις?

----------


## haxor

> Αντιστοιχια για πυκνωτες και αντιστασεις?



    Οι χωρητικότητες των πυκνωτών και τα Ωμ των αντιστάσεων δεν πρέπει να είναι ίδια και στο θεωρητικό(layout)  και στο πρακτικό(PCB); Ναι ή Όχι





C1    = 4.3n
C2    = 4.3n
C3    = 100n
C4    = 100n
C5    = 22
C6    = 100n
C7    = 22
C8    = 100n
C9    = 100n
C10    = 100n
C11    = 220&#181;
C12    = 15&#181;
C13    = 47&#181;
C14    = 100n
C15    = 100n
C16    = 220&#181;


Cr1    = 20 MHz

DA4    = ICL7660



DA3.1    = LM393
DA3.2    = LM393



R1    = 100
R2    = 180
R3    = 1k
R4    = 22k
R5    = 360k
R6    = 2k
R7    = 10k
R8    = 10k
R9    = 1k
R10    = 1k
R11    = 1k
R12    = 1k
R13    = 30k
R14    = 10k
R15    = 10k
R16    = 10k
R17    = 30k
R18    = 3k
R19    = 10k
R20    = 30k
R21    = 3k
R22    = 10k
R23    = 560
R24    = 560
R25    = 10k
R26    = 62k
R27    = 62k
R28    = 62k
R29    = 10k
R30    = 18k
R31    = 1k*

VD2    = TL431

VR    = 78L05

VT1    = BC807
VT2    = IRF530

----------


## KOKAR

> Τα σχόλια δικά σας κύριοι:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quiz
> ...



δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω *τι είναι αυτό που προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις....*
ο Θάνος δεν είπε ποτέ οτι είναι δική του η σχεδίαση.......

----------


## KOKAR

Ισα ισα που κανει και το "πειραματοζωο" δοκιμαζοντας οτι θεωρει χρησιμο και
ωραίο και το παίρνουμε εμείς και το φτιάχνουμε στα σίγουρα !!!!
το μόνο που μπορώ να καταλογίσω στον Θάνο είναι οτι δεν δίνει την πηγή,
που αν το έκανε αυτό δεν θα μπορούσες εσύ όπως και κάποιοι άλλοι
καλοθελητές να του την "πούνε"

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα η πηγη εχει αναφερθει  για αυτην την κατασκευη ποιο παλια αλλα ας την δοσω παλι http://pro-radio.ru/measure/3288/
Αγαπητε haxor να ξερεις οτι με αυτο το στυλ δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω στις ερωτησεις σου, οτι απορια εχεις αναφερω το λινκ δες εκει και εγω απο εκει το ειδα και το εφιαξα.

----------


## moutoulos

> Αγαπητε haxor να ξερεις οτι με αυτο το στυλ δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω στις ερωτησεις σου, οτι απορια εχεις αναφερω το λινκ δες εκει και εγω απο εκει το ειδα και το εφιαξα.



Σωστός ...

----------


## haxor

> Αντιστοιχία για πυκνωτές και αντιστάσεις?







> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω *τι είναι αυτό που προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις....*
> ο Θάνος δεν είπε ποτέ ότι είναι δική του η σχεδίαση.......



Απλά ρωτάω με τι υλικά το έφτιαξε τόσο κακό είναι;;; ποιο σχέδιο και τι υλικά χρησιμοποίησε εφόσον όλα τα σχέδια έχουν πρώτο δημοσιευθεί από τον ίδιο, και άλλοι επανειλημμένα έχουν ζητήσει λίστα υλικών που ποτέ δεν δόθηκε, αφού λοιπόν κάποιος το έφτιαξε και δουλεύει και το δημοσιεύει σε forum σαν κατασκευή είναι τόσο κακό να ρωτάμε με τι υλικά το έφτιαξε αυτός;;; τώρα για το τι ισχυρίζεται ποιος καλό είναι για να κρίνει κανείς, να διαβάσει όλες τι σελίδες του δημοσιεύματος και να κρίνει μονός του.

----------


## haxor

> Κωστα η πηγη εχει αναφερθει  για αυτην την κατασκευη ποιο παλια αλλα ας την δοσω παλι http://pro-radio.ru/measure/3288/
> Αγαπητε haxor να ξερεις οτι με αυτο το στυλ δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω στις ερωτησεις σου, οτι απορια εχεις αναφερω το λινκ δες εκει και εγω απο εκει το ειδα και το εφιαξα.



κανενα προβλημα θα το φτιαξω μονος μου.

----------


## moutoulos

> Μπράβο ρε thanos10 μας δείχνεις ότι έφτιαξες  τροφοδοτικά ESR, LCR από αντιγραμμένα σχεδία δηλαδή δουλειές άλλων και  ενώ τα έχεις τα πρωτότυπα, βάζεις στο φόρουμ σχεδία με λάθη «α ναι είδες  η βιασύνη» για το ESR meter. Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια το παίζεις μαγκιά με  δουλειές άλλων και λες σε εμάς πάρτε τα ψίχουλα και εσείς( μη  ολοκληρωμένα σχεδία που σκοπό έχουν εμείς που θέλουμε να τα φτιάξουμε να  κολλάμε). Ωραία ξέρεις να μοιράζεστε μπράβο.



Νίκο, δεν σε πιάνω πουθενά ... :W00t: 

Σε άλλο θέμα είχες πεί το παραπάνω, βάζει σχέδια με λάθη, πάρε τότε το πρωτότυπο λινκ, 
αφού δεν σου αρέσει ο Θάνος, και φτιάξτο μόνο σου.

Μην τα "ακούνε" κιόλας αυτοί που θα υλοποιήσουν την κατασκευή.

Ο Θάνος βοηθάει πάρα πολύ, αλλά ο επίμονος τρόπο σου, δεν άρεσε ούτε σε μένα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Νίκο, δεν σε πιάνω πουθενά ...
> 
> Σε άλλο θέμα είχες πεί το παραπάνω, βάζει σχέδια με λάθη, πάρε τότε το πρωτότυπο λινκ, 
> αφού δεν σου αρέσει ο Θάνος, και φτιάξτο μόνο σου.
> 
> Μην τα "ακούνε" κιόλας οι "δημιουργοί" των κατασκευών.
> 
> Ο Θάνος βοηθάει πάρα πολύ, αλλά ο επίμονος τρόπο σου, δεν άρεσε ούτε σε μένα.



+10000 !!! :Cursing:

----------


## haxor

> Εχεις δικιο ειναι 10κ και οι δυο δες νεο PDF ειδες η βιασυνη.







> Νίκο, δεν σε πιάνω πουθενά ...
> 
> Σε άλλο θέμα είχες πεί το παραπάνω, βάζει σχέδια με λάθη, πάρε τότε το πρωτότυπο λινκ, 
> αφού δεν σου αρέσει ο Θάνος, και φτιάξτο μόνο σου.
> 
> Μην τα "ακούνε" κιόλας αυτοί που θα υλοποιήσουν την κατασκευή.
> 
> Ο Θάνος βοηθάει πάρα πολύ, αλλά ο επίμονος τρόπο σου, δεν άρεσε ούτε σε μένα.



Που ειναι η λιστα υλικων οεο

----------


## kakos21

Εγω το εκανα το κυκλωμα του θανου αλλα εχω αποκλεισεις στισ τιμες και δεν το εχω τελειωσει ακομα

----------


## Thanos10

Υπαρχει μια αντισταση παραπανω η R16 33K εκει πρεπει να υπαρχει μια και οχι δυο.

----------


## fmj90

εκπλήσομαι!!! 
να φανταστώ χρειάστηκε κώδικα σε ολοκληρωμένο για το display?
 :Very Happy:  πολύ καλή δουλεία

----------


## geo1973

θανο με pic16f876-04 θα δουλεψει?τυχαινει να τον εχω...θελει αλλαγη ο κρυσταλος στα 4mhz?τα υπολοιπα τα αφηνω ως εχουν η τα αλλαζω?

----------


## Thanos10

Μην αλλαξεις τιποτα.

----------


## geo1973

ευχαριστω!

----------


## MHTSOS

Με PIC16F876A που έχω καβάτζα θα δουλέψει ή πρέπει να αλλάξει κανά fuse πριν το compile του HEX?

----------


## navar

είμαι έτοιμος !!!! κολλητήρια καυτά και tuboflo στην θέση σου. peridrol και υδροχλωρικό πρόθυμα να φάνε όλο τον χαλκό !!! ένα προβληματισμό έχω μόνο και αυτός αφορά την εμφάνιση της πλακέτας διπλής και το κεντράρισμα( και την εμφάνιση μπλα μπλα) !!!!! μήπως να φτιάχναμε ενα καινούργιο τυπωμένο σε μίας όψης ας βγεί και μεγαλύτερο !!!

----------


## Panoss

> ένα προβληματισμό έχω μόνο και αυτός αφορά την εμφάνιση της πλακέτας διπλής και το κεντράρισμα( και την εμφάνιση μπλα μπλα)



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FgNJbePBEY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- DS PCB Second side Large.m4v[/ame]

----------


## pameZD

Θάνο  καλώς σας βρήκα .
Σκέφτηκα ότι  θα ήταν καλύτερα  αν έκανες  edit  στο πρώτο post  με τα   διορθωμένα  αρχεία  που έχεις ανεβάσει  και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται  ώστε  οι βιαστικοί σαν και μένα  :Biggrin:  να μην μπερδεύονται .
Φιλικά Έκτωρ

----------


## mitsnas

> Ειναι το απολυτο οργανο μετρησης ηλεκτρολυτικων πυκνωτων μετραει χωρητικοτητα και εσωτερικη αντισταση.
> *Χαρακτηριστικα:* απο 1μF εως 150.000μF 0Ω εως 10Ω
> Το κυκλωμα βασιζεται στον 16F876, η μετρηση γινεται αμεσως χωρις να περιμενουμε.
> Ολοι μας εχουμε βγαλει πυκνωτες απο διαφορες πλακετες η ακομα εχουμε στο συρταρι μας αλλα ποσο καλοι ειναι για να τους βαλουμε σε μια εφαρμογη μας με το οργανο μπορουμε να το μαθουμε ευκολα.
> Οσο ποιο μικρη ειναι η εσωτερικη αντισταση του πυκνωτη τοσο καλυτερος ειναι, πυκνωτες πανω απο *10Ω* ειναι για πετεμα.
> Σημερα θα σας ανεβασω και το σχεδιο γιατι εχω κανει κατι αλλαγες και θα πρεπει να τις βαλω στο σχεδιο.
> Το κοστος των υλικων δεν ξεπερνα τα *25ευρω,* οργανο σε αυτα τα χρηματα και αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα δεν υπαρχει στο εμποριο. 
> Ενα οργανο μην πω μαρκα μετραει μεχρι 22.000μF και εχει 130 ευρω.



To σχεδιάκι που έλεγες?

----------


## Thanos10

Το σχεδιο το εχω ανεβασει.

----------


## Hary Dee

1) Υπάρχει κάπου η λίστα των υλικών μαζεμένη και δεν την βλέπω;
2) Ένα σχέδιο *.spl τι αρχείο είναι;

----------


## tasosmos

Splan ειναι το αρχειο: http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/splan.html 
Αν θυμαμαι καλα μπορεις να βγαλεις BOM απο το προγραμμα.

----------

Hary Dee (20-03-13)

----------


## mtzag

o αναλυτης ημιαγωγων avr τα μετραει αυτα και αλλα τοσα και ειναι ποιο φτηνος σε κατασκευη

----------


## Hary Dee

> o αναλυτης ημιαγωγων avr τα μετραει αυτα και αλλα τοσα και ειναι ποιο φτηνος σε κατασκευη



Ναι αλλά ο ένας δεν μετράει ESR και ο άλλος δεν φτάνει μέχρι 150mF πυκνωτές. Βασικά, έχω μπλεχτεί με τόσες κατασκευές! Έφτιαξα _αυτό το θεματάκι_ σαν βοηθητικό για να επιλέξω...

----------


## mtzag

μετραει esr δες την νεα εκδοση με τον atmega328 και κρυσταλο

----------


## shoco

> μετραει esr δες την νεα εκδοση με τον atmega328 και κρυσταλο



Μανο μπορεις να δωσεις και τα ντιστοιχα link;

----------


## mtzag

διαβασε απο εδω και κατω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=47952&page=18

----------


## shoco

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## toni31

Το όργανο του Θάνου το έχει κάποιος ολοκληρωμένο με αρχεία κ.τ.λ? διότι δεν έχω προγραμματιστή για Atmega και με ενδιαφέρει με pic που τον έχω...
Τα΄χω χάσει!!!
Μια βοήθεια!

----------


## luhe98922

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος που το έφτιαξε και του λειτούργησε να μου εξηγήσει το θέμα των probes?
Σε ποιές από τις κλέμμες συνδέω τι? έχω δει στις φωτο οτι τα καλώδια είναι ομοαξονικά, ισχύει αυτό? και καμιά φωτο αν σηκώσετε ευπρόσδεκτη.
στα posts εδώ δεν βρήκα την άκρη...

----------


## lynx

δεν δουλεύει το οργανέλι.. στην ένδειξη για τους πυκνωτές βγάζει "---" και δεν μετράει
κανένα πυκνωτή...ήταν για χρόνια στην άκρη χύμα σε ένα συρτάρι με άλλα πράγματα, ασχολήθηκα
αρκετή ώρα με το σχηματικό του πέρα απο μερικές τιμές υλικών που είχα βάλει τις πλησιέστερες και οχι
τις ακριβής του σχηματικού...(μετά απο 6 χρόνια δεν θυμάμαι το γιατί, προφανώς δεν υπήρχαν) πέρα απο
αυτό το μόνο που βρήκα είναι σπασμένες κολλήσεις αλλά και πάλι δεν λειτουργεί, ποιός καλός συμφορουμίτης 
θα συνεισφέρει στο troubleshoot γιατι το χρειάζομαι?

----------


## lynx

καλησπέρα, εφόσον ο pic και η οθόνη ξεκινάνε, θεωρώ οτι το προβλημα είναι κάπου
με τα op-amp έχω κοιτάξει για continuety όλο το γύρω κύκλωμα και δεν έχω βρεί κάτι λάθος.
τι θα μπορούσε να έχω παραλείψει και δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα? δεν βλέπω να λείπουν
υλικά απο την πλευρά των smd...

αν έβαζα πιο κοντινές τιμές γενικά σε οσα smd μπορώ και άλλαζαν οι πολώσεις δεν ξέρω αν θα λυνόταν 
και ενα πρόβλημα αστάθειας στην ένδειξη ESR που έχει και τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως το βλέπω μετά απο 6 χρόνια 
δεν μου φαινεται να είναι φυσιολογικό πχ στον tl082 έχω 33k και 3.3k για feedback και 470ohm στην έξοδο
σε σχέση με το σχηματικό που έχει βάλει 33κ και 3.3 feedback και 680ohm έξοδο.

----------


## luhe98922

Να σου πώ οτι κι εμένα μου έκανε τα ίδια και ήμουν πολύ πιό ακριβής στις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων... Εν τέλει ποτέ δεν το κατάφερα να δουλέψει, παρόλο που η πλακέτα και τα opamps ήταν εντάξει. Δοκίμασα διαφορετικό μικροεπεξεργαστή, έκανα αλλαγές στα opamps τσέκαρα τάσεις, τίποτα... Στο τέλος έφτιαξα άλλο σχέδιο το οποίο φαίνεται να δουλεύει.

----------


## lynx

κσι εσενα για το συρταρι πηγε?? ωραιος... τι γινεται
ομως τωρα που το χρειαζομαι? παω για atlas ESR με
τα capital controls?  :Smile: 

ασε που ετσι οπως το κοιταζω..δεν το πιστευω οτι ειχα
κατσει και ειχα φτιαξει αυτο το πραγμα 
και μαλιστα σε μερικες μερες! αυτα ειναι τα καλα οταν ειμαστε
πιο μικροι..υπαρχει ορεξη καο ενθουσιασμος.. εχω photo του σε προιγουμενη σελιδα..
αν εχει κανεις καποια αποψη..πχ υπαρχει ενα περιεργο γεφυρωμα
που εχει κανει ο thanos10 με  ασπρο καλωδιο κατω αριστερα
που εγω δεν ξερω αν ειχα παρατηρησει και δεν το θεωρησα
σκοπιμο να μπει...(δεν υπαρχει στο pcb layout αν δεν κανω
λαθος)

----------


## luhe98922

Εμένα έμεινε πάνω στο γραφείο μου για ~4 χρόνια που περιοδικά το  ξαναέπιανα και το ξαναέκανα φύλλο και φτερό, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα και τελικά το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε το πήρα απόφαση, το διέλυσα και το έστειλα στην ανακύκλωση... Το αστείο είναι πως ο αντικαταστάτης του που βρήκα στο electronics-lab.gr επίσης αρνήθηκε να δουλέψει! (επίσης ανακυκλώθηκε). Βρήκα όμως το κύκλωμα απο το οποίο έφτιαξε το δικό του αυτός του electronics-lab και τελικά έκανα τη δουλειά μου... https://translate.google.gr/translat....html%3Fpg%3D7
Μάλιστα είναι τόσο πρόσφατο που ακόμα δεν έχει μπει σε κουτί!

----------


## lynx

> Εμένα έμεινε πάνω στο γραφείο μου για ~4 χρόνια που περιοδικά το  ξαναέπιανα και το ξαναέκανα φύλλο και φτερό, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα και τελικά το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε το πήρα απόφαση, *το διέλυσα και το έστειλα στην ανακύκλωση...*



να πώ οτι λυπάμαι πολύ που διαβάζω κάτι τέτοιο;;  :Unsure: 

επίσης άραγε..πόσοι απο εμάς το έφτιαξαν και δεν λειτούργησε σωστά και γιατί κανείς μας
δεν έγραψε κάτι εδώ;

σαν υλοποίηση πάντως θεωρώ οτι δεν είναι και η πλέον εύκολη, όταν είχε ανεβάσει ο θεματοθέτης τις αρχικές φωτογραφίες φάνηκε να είναι με through hole υλικά και το είχα χαρακτηρίσει και "λιτό οργανάκι",  :Lol:  το αρχικό pcb είναι για 0805 smd που ιδιαίτερα τότε για αρκετούς ίσως να ήταν "κάτσε καλά.." κατασκευή έστω και αν έβαλαν τα 1206, δηλαδή συνολικά ολο αυτό double sided pcb (όσοι το έκαναν μόνοι τους όπως εγώ) smd υλικά + βασικές γνώσεις + ύπαρξη προγραμματιστή για τον pic θέλει κάποια skills που εγώ τουλάχιστον μόλις που είχα κάποια μικρή εμπειρία.

----------


## luhe98922

> να πώ οτι λυπάμαι πολύ που διαβάζω κάτι τέτοιο;;



Κι εγώ λυπόμουνα, γι'αυτό μου πήρε τόσον καιρό να το πάρω απόφαση...

----------


## lynx

> Κι εγώ λυπόμουνα, γι'αυτό μου πήρε τόσον καιρό να το πάρω απόφαση...



τον κώδικα τον είχες δει για σφάλματα;; 
στην δική μου κατασκευή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κοιτάξω... συνήθως κάτι δεν έχουμε ψάξει.

ο picdev μπορεί να βοηθήσει με τον κώδικα;;

----------


## luhe98922

Από κώδικα δεν ξερω πολλά (τίποτα)... Αλλά νομίζω έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είχαμε κώδικα, παρά μόνο το .hex αρχείο

----------


## lynx

> Από κώδικα δεν ξερω πολλά (τίποτα)... Αλλά νομίζω έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είχαμε κώδικα, παρά μόνο το .hex αρχείο



και όμως υπάρχει κώδικας εδώ:

http://pro-radio.ru/measure/3288/

και εδώ υπάρχει ένα εργαλείο που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι με τέτοια και δεν ξέρω!
που μετατρέπει τα hex σε asm φαντάζομαι όχι 100% όπως θα ήταν, αλλά για κάποιον που ξέρει θα
μπορέσει να βγάλει μια άκρη συγκρίνοντας τα δύο asm.

εκτός και αν δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στον κώδικα του 16f873Α και 876 οπότε το hex που υπάρχει
εδώ στο φορουμ είναι το ίδιο με το hex + asm που υπάρχει στο παραπάνω link

http://xtronic.org/download/microcon...an-asm-file-2/


Θέλει κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

----------


## picdev

δεν αξίζει τόσο ψάξιμο , αν θες σου προγραμματίζω κάποιον pic

----------


## lynx

> δεν αξίζει τόσο ψάξιμο , αν θες σου προγραμματίζω κάποιον pic



σύγκρινα τους δύο κώδικες αυτόν που έχουμε εδώ και αυτόν απο το site η μόνη διαφορά
που είδα είναι στο decompile του κώδικα για χρήση σε 876 δείχνει το WRT_ENABLE_ON αυτό είναι 
fuse σωστά;; όμως απο την ημερομηνία που δημιουργήθηκε  το αρχείο  ο κώδικας δεν φάνηκε να 
έχει πειραχτεί και είναι τα ίδια αρχεία. Ο  pic 873A και ο 876 που βαλαμε εμείς νομίζω είναι ίδιοι εκτός 
απο την μνήμη τους, δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν αυτό είναι αιτία για αλλαγές στο κώδικα.

γενικά δεν ξέρω αν τα κοίταξα όλα καλά γι'αυτο ζήτησα βοήθεια...

----------


## lynx

Αν νομιζεις οτι δεν εχει περαστει σωστα το hex μου λες...
προσωπικα δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα με οτι εχω προγραμματισει
οχι οτι προγραμματιζω καθε μερα πλεον δεν εχω και pic programmer.

----------


## sdancer75

> Ειναι το απολυτο οργανο μετρησης ηλεκτρολυτικων πυκνωτων μετραει χωρητικοτητα και εσωτερικη αντισταση.
> *Χαρακτηριστικα:* απο 1μF εως 150.000μF 0Ω εως 10Ω
> Το κυκλωμα βασιζεται στον 16F876, η μετρηση γινεται αμεσως χωρις να περιμενουμε.
> Ολοι μας εχουμε βγαλει πυκνωτες απο διαφορες πλακετες η ακομα εχουμε στο συρταρι μας αλλα ποσο καλοι ειναι για να τους βαλουμε σε μια εφαρμογη μας με το οργανο μπορουμε να το μαθουμε ευκολα.
> Οσο ποιο μικρη ειναι η εσωτερικη αντισταση του πυκνωτη τοσο καλυτερος ειναι, πυκνωτες πανω απο *10Ω* ειναι για πετεμα.
> Σημερα θα σας ανεβασω και το σχεδιο γιατι εχω κανει κατι αλλαγες και θα πρεπει να τις βαλω στο σχεδιο.
> Το κοστος των υλικων δεν ξεπερνα τα *25ευρω,* οργανο σε αυτα τα χρηματα και αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα δεν υπαρχει στο εμποριο. 
> Ενα οργανο μην πω μαρκα μετραει μεχρι 22.000μF και εχει 130 ευρω.





Μέσα απο το ebay βρίσκεις με 10 ευρω με κλίμακα απο 25pF εώς 100.000 μF.

Συν την μέτρηση αντιστάσεων , διοδων, τρανζιστορ κτλ.

----------


## kentar

> Μέσα απο το ebay βρίσκεις με 10 ευρω με κλίμακα απο 25pF εώς 100.000 μF.
> 
> Συν την μέτρηση αντιστάσεων , διοδων, τρανζιστορ κτλ.



Συνονόματε πρίν σχολιάσεις τουλάχιστον βλέπε πότε έγινε η ανάρτησή στην οποία απαντάς.
6+ χρόνια έχουν περάσει .

----------


## sdancer75

> Συνονόματε πρίν σχολιάσεις τουλάχιστον βλέπε πότε έγινε η ανάρτησή στην οποία απαντάς.
> 6+ χρόνια έχουν περάσει .



Σωστός .... Λέω και εγω !!!!

Πως περνάν όμως τα χρονια συντεκνε..... Τότε ήμουν 34  :Smile:

----------


## topchristopo

Καλησπέρα φίλε έχεις το τυπωμένο και το σχέδιο για να το φτιάξω;

----------


## elektronio

O Thanos10 έχει χρόνια να μπεί. Αν προχωρήσεις λίγο στα μηνύματα θα βρεις όλες τις απαντήσεις, δες τα μηνύματα 15, 32, 43,44 και αν έχεις απορίες διάβασε τα μηνύματα

----------


## KOKAR

γιατι δεν κοιτας το παρακατω ? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LCR-T4-ESR-...UAAOSwrQRdEMO0


Function:
1:Automatic detection of NPN and PNP transistors, n-channel and p-channel MOSFET,
diode (including double diode), thyristor, transistor, resistor and capacitor and other components
2: Automatic test the pin of a component, and display on the LCD
3:Can detect the transistor, MOSFET protection diode amplification coefficient
and the base to determine the emitter transistor forward biased voltage
4: Measure the gate and gate capacitance of the MOSFET threshold voltage
5:Use 12864 liquid crystal display with green backlight
Specifications: For you reference
1,One -button operation, automatic shutdown .
2,Only 20nA shutdown current.
3,Automatically detect NPN, PNP bipolar transistors , N -channel and P -channel MOS FET,
JFET , diodes , two diodes, thyristors small power unidirectional and bidirectional thyristor.
4,Automatic identification components pin arrangement .
5,Measuring bipolar transistor current amplification factor and base - emitter threshold voltage.
6,Via the base - emitter threshold voltage and high current amplification factor to identify Darlington transistors.
7,Can detect bipolar transistors and MOS transistors protection diodes.
8,Measuring the gate MOS FET threshold voltage and the gate capacitance.
9,Can simultaneously measure two resistors and resistor symbol is displayed.
Displayed on the right with a decimal value of 4 .
Resistance symbol on both sides shows the pin number.
So you can measure the potentiometer.
If the potentiometer wiper is not transferred to an extreme position ,
we can distinguish the middle and both ends of the pin.
10,Resistance measurement resolution is 0.1 ohms , 50M ohms can be measured .
11,Can measure capacitanceCan measure capacitance of 30pF-100mF , resolution 1pF.
12.2uF more capacitors can simultaneously measure the equivalent series resistance ESR values.
The two can be displayed with a decimal value , resolution 0.01 ohms.
13,Can be in the correct order and the diode symbol display two diodes , and gives the diode forward voltage.
14.LED is detected as a diode forward voltage higher . Combo of the LED is identified as two diodes.
15,Eeverse breakdown voltage is less than 4.5V Zener diode can be identified.
16,Can measure a single diode reverse capacitance.
If the bipolar transistor connected to the base and collector or emitter of a pin ,
it can measure the collector or emitter junction reverse capacitance .
18 can be obtained with a single measurement rectifier bridge connection.

----------


## KOKAR

το εχω φτιάξει και δουλεύει πραγματικά καλα και το κόστος ειναι μηδαμινό !
δες παρακάτω την παρουσίαση 
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=94678

----------

